# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Çantat e dorës

## MiLaNiStE

ok mesa pash un, skishte noi tem per canta kshuqe e hape nji un  :buzeqeshje:  

Personalisht me pelqejn sh cantat ene munohem ti kem lloj lloj ngjyrash tashii jom tuj kerku per i jeshile qe tmpelqej  :buzeqeshje:  

po vej ca qe gjeta online now qe me pelqyn

----------


## MiLaNiStE

ja edhe disa te tjera 

1. louis vuitton
2. gucci ok shifni pak cmimin e ksaj $ 1836.75   :kryqezohen:  
3. channel

----------


## MiLaNiStE

edhe kto per sot 

1. Guess
2. Versace $ 1499.25

----------


## AngelGirl

prap nga Accessorize

----------


## Zzanushjaa

..............

----------


## PINK

Ca foto nga *Coach* ju lutna shume , me pelqejne ato  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Era1

Ja dhe disa modele te tjere:

----------


## Era1

Krijimi i fundit ne baze te pikturave te Dali

Quhet Karolineta:

----------


## Era1

Tendencat *Armani*  2005

----------


## MiLaNiStE

ok ja po vej ca Coach purses per PINK :P 

angelgirl ene un jom bo sh e cmenme mas jeshiles se di cme ka hyp but i love it

----------


## PINK

ThX Milaniste  :buzeqeshje: 

Jeshilja eshte ne mode tani chicks ... dhe mua me pelqen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MiLaNiStE

loool mlidhni leket se per 1 muj kom ditlindjen ene e dini ju ca du :P

----------


## _ZoGu_

Ja dhe disa nga une. Keto jan handmade.

----------


## _ZoGu_

Keto jan nga Coach!

----------


## Dito

> ok mesa pash un, skishte noi tem per canta kshuqe e hape nji un  
> 
> Personalisht me pelqejn sh cantat ene munohem ti kem lloj lloj ngjyrash tashii jom tuj kerku per i jeshile qe tmpelqej  
> 
> po vej ca qe gjeta online now qe me pelqyn


Daja mban thes pasi nuk vuan fort nga estetika :buzeqeshje: 

Dito.

----------


## Era1

Kjo e zeza ka dhe emer te bukur Rose Black

----------


## AngelGirl

> loool mlidhni leket se per 1 muj kom ditlindjen ene e dini ju ca du :P



Hajt mo thash po i ruj leket per i cant jashtmase tbukur qe kom pa jeshile, por u pa puna po ta boj ty dhurat, vecse duhet tma lesh noiher xhiro.

----------


## ChuChu

Canta, ora, kepucet duhet te jene te mira (e jo cheap shit). Une kete me poshte dua, nese dikush do donte te behej my sugar daddy/mamma .  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## selina_21

Ja dhe disa nga une.

----------


## selina_21

Dhe keto te bukura jane.

----------

